# External Hard Drive That Says its full when I have deleted so many files already



## Zacharie (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi! It's my first time posting here as I am still a newbie here. I tried looking for answers to my problem from previous threads (exact answers) but I can't find one so I decided to join here and ask for help. I hope you guys will help me out because my problem is already driving me crazy.:sigh:

As I have stated in my subject, My external hard drive is saying that it is already full. I checked its properties and out of its 298 GB capacity, only 21.7 MB was left so I deleted big files in it to have free spaces for more files. After deleting so many files, there was not a single space freed so I deleted more files. There still was no changes. I tried scanning it with my AVG anti virus and was able to delete a virus. I scanned it again for viruses and there was no virus anymore but the space free was still the same. What should I do?PLEASE HELP ME.


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

How did you delete them? Are the files in the trash/recycle bin still, or did you empty the bin?


----------



## Zacharie (Sep 12, 2011)

jaythorpe522 said:


> How did you delete them? Are the files in the trash/recycle bin still, or did you empty the bin?


Thank you for replying Jaythrorpe522. =)

Its an external hard drive so the things I deleted on them don't show up on my laptop's recycle bin.


----------



## Zacharie (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmm. I have a feeling that no one wants to answer my problem. Haha. OKayy?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try moving some files from your external to your laptop's drive instead of deleting them to see if the free space changes.

Also, right-click the Recycle Bin icon on your desktop and select Properties. Click the external drive entry to see if it's set to 'custom size' or 'don't move files to the recycle bin'. If it's set to 'custom size' then the files you deleted should be in the bin.


----------



## Zacharie (Sep 12, 2011)

koala said:


> Try moving some files from your external to your laptop's drive instead of deleting them to see if the free space changes.
> 
> Also, right-click the Recycle Bin icon on your desktop and select Properties. Click the external drive entry to see if it's set to 'custom size' or 'don't move files to the recycle bin'. If it's set to 'custom size' then the files you deleted should be in the bin.


Hello Koala. My recycle bin's properties says that it is set to 'customize size'. I tried all of that and nothing worked. Could it be that a virus is causing this?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Did the free space change when you moved some files?

If you think your computer might be infected, please follow these instructions - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html - then start a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum with the requested logs.


----------

